# New Giant halfmoon



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is a pic of Edward, a lucky find at petco. he is a bit fat, it was betta candy (brine shrimo and blood worm) day, He has been marbling he used to have yellow, now h is turning that peachy color on his fins


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Ohh and here is olvier, I do not remember if I posted a pic of him or not


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Lovely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Very pretty fish. :3


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh, he is gorgeous! I can't wait to see if he colors up even more. I love the peach in his fins. Please post more pics in future if he decides to change more. Is Oliver a giant too? Kind of hard to tell proportionately.


----------



## Magickarp05 (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh, what lovely fish! I love the coloring on Olvier's tall. I hope you post more pics of these two soon


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

They're handsome beefcakes.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

They look great! Wow what a find at Petco! Congrats Stone.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Ty all, yes oliver is a giant too, he is actually bigger than edward, I have been lucky with finding some pretty awesome giants at petco, My first giant was from there and he made me love them, RIP elvis, I will always keep a giant or 2 around, One word fo caution to anyone getting a giant, be very careful on feeding them, they will eat till they pop


----------

